# [REQ] port webtop to D3



## 8on3s (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey everyone, is it possible to port the full webtop to the Droid 3 via SD card. There is a small project to enable the webtop for the d3 over at XDA, once I'm back from work I will grab the links, but the posts are both in the d3 and bionic sections.


----------

